# Puppy or dog with mom and dad



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

Do you have a picture of your dog/puppy with mom and dad? Please share!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

well, we have LOTS of pictures of Ducky with his mom, because they live together.  But here are a couple of my favorites of a sad little puppy with mom, right after his brothers and sisters left!


















And one more recently, of him and his mom waiting for me to come up to bed!









Oh, and I was able to find one of Ducky with both of his parents, Panda and He.be! And I am pretty sure the other puppy is his brother, Chase, also a Forum puppy!









Here is Panda with her mama, Shelby. Panda is the B&W puppy toward the front.









I have photos of Pixel and Kodi’s parents (they share the same sire) and have met them in person, but I don’t have photos of Pixel WITH either of her parents. I do have a fun photo of Kodi as an adult with his mom and a full sibling from another litter who looks SO much like him that it is AMAZING! They are sitting with Pam King, Kodi is on the left, Willow in the middle is much smaller than Kodi, but looks SO much like him, and Mama, Razzle looks a lot like both too, though she was in a puppy cut here and retired. (Also not thrilled with the photo op! LOL)


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

I don’t think either of my pups ever met their fathers, but I do have some pictures of them with their mamas.

This one is almost 10 years ago…sweet 4 week old Charlie with his mom, Ninifee, and sister, Star (he’s the lighter colored puppy). He was called Okie then! 










And more recently, JoJo (then Campi) with her mama, Sutter, and 8 siblings as a very fresh baby! She is the puppy on the right with the white heart on her forehead in the first picture… I am not sure about the second!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

Toffee will be 1 years old on the 17th Feb. Here’s a photo of him as a tiny pup(the one with the white flash on the top of his head) with his Mum and siblings 💖


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

No pics I’m afraid😧 but what a fantastic thread idea👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻

Please everyone keep posting with puppy pics😍


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is Scout nine years ago with his mama and siblings. He's the big boy on the end. 😁


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh what a pretty litter! 💗


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't have a photo of Ricky with his parents, so here is second best:









Ricky (ex. Mojito) is the big boy in the very center - 2 females, 3 males. This photo was probably taken at the end of February, 2014










This is Ricky's mama, TuTu










This is Ricky's papa, Castle


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Fun thread!

Here is our earliest photo of Shama with her mama Kat. It was taken when Shama was two and a half weeks old.










Here's me holding Shama that day.










Here's her mama Kat that day.










Here's Shama with her mama Kat when she was seven weeks old.










Here's Shama that day.










Here's Shama in the mirror that day (showing her white side and her white side with black belt!)










Here's Mama Kat that day.










Here's Mama Kat as a puppy.










Here's Papa Nelson.










Here's Shama when we brought her home at 9 and a half weeks.










She weighed 1.9 pounds the first day we took her to the vet. She's supposed to weigh eight and a half pounds now but has put on a little weight lately ...


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here are current photos of our sweet Shama ...



















💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

This is Molly’s mom.








This is Molly’s dad.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

No wonder Molly is so cute!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------

